# Mid Michigan Diggers Wanted



## unclenutsy (Jul 7, 2006)

Looking for some Mid Michigan diggers to do some diggin either your places or mine !!!! Let me know...


----------



## madman (Jul 8, 2006)

mid michigan< im in northern ohio where you at???  mike


----------



## unclenutsy (Jul 8, 2006)

I am about 1 1/2 hrs. North of Detroit in Carsonville.....


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 8, 2006)

Unclenutsy, are you still looking for some dumping/digging help in Michigan? I'm in northern Detroit area but look all over up north. Let me know? LEON.


----------



## druggistnut (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm in Otisville. I dig all over the Thumb.
 Bill


----------



## deetle (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm in Lansing, Mi and have yet to go digging for my first time. I'd love to shadow any experienced digger or maybe get together for a group dig somewhere in Michigan. 

 Deidre []


----------



## druggistnut (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Deidre,
 I missed you at the bottle show. Did you and the hubby make it?
 When are you available for digging? How far can you drive, etc...?
 Email me or call.
 Bill
bottldigr@aol.com


----------



## deetle (Apr 11, 2007)

Hi Bill,

 Sorry, We couldn't make it. Mark just had to go to the family cottage in Canada for his birthday. With my luck, I bet someone where was selling nothing but Keller Ink stuff...lol.. We are available weekends after May 2nd (I have exam finals until May 2nd). Mark and I wouldn't mind driving a few hours in any direction of Lansing. []

 Deidre


----------



## bottle codger (Sep 9, 2007)

I am from Royal Oak, near Detroit.  I dug sporadically in the late 60s.  I'd like to start again.  Can anybody hook me up to shadow experienced folk here in Michigan?  Thanks


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 10, 2007)

Bottle Codger, I'm not far away in Warren, Michigan, (Macomb County) If you want to check some spots out let me know? LEON.


----------



## Brian M (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello, I am interested in digging in Michigan.  Looking for people interested in sharing dump information and digging together.  I just started digging again and metal detecting.  Anyone interested in digging sometime let me know.  I live in Bay City.


----------



## idigjars (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello Brian M, welcome to the forum.  I have dug in your town.  I dug a blob beer marked "Toledo Bottling Works - Bay City Mich" and the word "Works" was reversed.  Pretty cool.   The guy I was digging with collects Michigan stuff so I gave it to him.  Lots more digging there though.  Email me if you want to get together when spring gets here.    Paul


----------



## Brian M (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello Paul,

 Good to hear from you.  I use to have a huge collection of Bay City beers and sodas.  I sold most of my collection in 1990 when I went into the Navy.  I have been metal detecting and digging over the past few years, putting my collection back together.  I was digging at a construction site(the old Kolb Brewery) last year with a friend of mine and I found a nice blob beer bottle from the Kolb Bros. Saltzburg Brewery.  It was a 7oz bottle, which has never been found until now.  I also found an indian axe head near the area we were digging.  Lots of neat stuff came out of that hole.  We dug every night until the workers filled the hole in.  The owner of the property plans to build condos there in the future. This place will be awesome to dig again.

 Years ago I dug with a guy named Tom D. from Bay City.  We dug near the Liberty Bridge.  Lots of 1920's stuff and milk bottles.  We also dug around on the banks of the Saginaw River.  What part of town did you dig?  We will have to get out digging in the spring.  After checking out this site, I would love to try digging out houses.  I am only interested in beer and soda bottles.  

 Brian


----------



## idigjars (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Brian.  Can't remember the names of any streets but it was about 4-7 blocks from downtown.  There were two empty lots that didn't produce about 7 blocks from town.  The neighbor next door let us dig there too and we found a couple of things.  It was mostly toc stuff though, nothing to jump and shout about. 

 I was talking to the owner of that yard and told him I collect fruit jars so he took me down to his cellar and gave me a dozen or so 1858's that were still full of fruit!!!  I was hoping when I cleaned them out they would be something special but they were just the regular type jars.  But that's okay the whole event was fun.  

 The yard that produced the reversed embossed blob beer was only about 4 blocks from town.   I know if I got back over there and got my bearings I can take you to the exact houses.

 If you travel we could also meet anywhere in between you and me if you want to try any other town.   There is a guy downtown BC that had a pretty nice selection of bottles too, you might want to check him out.    Keep in touch, send me an email.      Paul


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 8, 2008)

Paul,
 Is the guy in BC you're referring to Howard (Howie) Diefenbach?
 I'll dig in BC with you guys any time. I have a spot that turns out great pontil aged meds, beers, etc...
 Just get a pair of chest waders and a BC/fishing vest ready by spring.
 Bill


----------



## idigjars (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Bill, I'm not sure what the guys name is in BC.  He has a lot of bottles in his shop though.   I have my waders!  I use them to take care of my wifes garden pond.  When the plants get out of control I have to climb in and cut them back.  Sounds like fun in the spring.             Paul


----------



## idigjars (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Bill, you coming to Grandville in two weeks?   Paul


----------



## Brian M (Feb 8, 2008)

Hey Paul,

 I travel around the state quite a bit.  I work for the power company and we have plants all over the state where we conduct emission testing and boiler testing.  Sometimes we are on the road for a few days to a week at a time.  I usually bring my metal detector with me, but would like to try digging.  I will email you and we can try to set up an outing.


----------



## Brian M (Feb 8, 2008)

Bill, You will have to come along too when we dig in Bay City again.  I was wondering where you dig with the waders? I have been down along the river when the wind blows the water out and have found lots of logging relics and a few bottles from the 1920's, but no blob beers or blob sodas.  A long time ago I did find a nice squat soda from Bay City on the river bank but that area is covered with 15 foot high weeds now.  There is a good section of river to dig where I found a lot of broken bottles, but that whole area is weeds now, but may still be interesting to check out again.


----------



## Brian M (Feb 8, 2008)

Bill,

 One last question.  Have you ever dug that old dump on the Middle Grounds?  This place looks like a mine field, it has been dug so much a long time ago.  The ground is littered with broken hutches and beers.  I know the soil is clay and there are a lot of tree roots.  It looks like it would be hard to figure out where someone hasn't dug.


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Paul,
 I'm tardy with my replies but better late than never, huh?
 Just about every dump or location with bottles that folks have told me about (you'll find that MOST diggers will tell you about a dump if they think it's dug-out) still produced good finds for me. One in particular was dug 4-6 feet but after I got through the cap, I have had it down to 18 feet and not hit bottom. I started hitting 1860's stuff at about 9 feet and then ran into about 6 feet of just ash. All the old heavy stuff is below that.
 The Middle Grounds still turns out great stuff. A lot of work, but it's the kind of deal where if you do find something, it's guaranteed to make your day.
 I leave for Texas Monday the 18th and will be back the 23rd. That means this will be the 2nd year in a row I have missed setting up at Grand Rapids. I missed the National because of Uncle Sam, also.
 Saginaw/Bay City is HOT right now for good digs.I'll explain when we talk.
 I'll call you after I get back. I have your #.
 Bill


----------



## idigjars (Feb 14, 2008)

Great Bill, thanks for the reply.   Yes, please call me when you get back.    Best regards           Paul


----------



## Brian M (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Paul,

 If you come up to Bay City to dig, you will have to let me know.  I am planning to dig at the Middle Grounds in the spring.  The old dump there hasn't been touched in a while, there probably is still some good stuff in there. If you have any sites that you would like to check out and want some company let me know.

 Brian


----------



## idigjars (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Brian, will do.  Lets keep in touch.  Spring isn't far away now.   Paul


----------



## Brian M (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello Tom,

 Glad to see that there are some other Michigan diggers out there.  I am getting back into digging.  I use to dig all the time and then I took a break when I joined the Navy, got married, two kids, college, and job. I got into metal detecting a few years ago and go all the time, but the bottle bug bite me again last year when we were poking around at an old 1800's brewery site that they were clearing and my buddy and I uncovered a bunch of old bottles.  We dug there every night until the workers filled the hole in.  That site would still be great to do if we could get permission from the owners.  Lots of old bottles in there.  We also have an old dump that has been dug a lot over the years, I have never dug there, just poked around.  I think privies are the best way to go now days.  I missed the Flint show today.  I collect Soda and Beer bottles from Bay City.

 Take care,
 Brian


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 15, 2008)

Druggistnut Bill, Where you been, Been trying to get ahold of you??? LEON.


----------



## jefo (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello.  I just joined this site, had trouble registering last year 'cause my computer was messed up.  I know your post is old however I live here in Lansing and am interested in the digging (privies too) and have a lot of tools/equipment and a Fisher Coin Strike detector.  Will travel!  My name is Jeff and I am a home improvement contractor.  Let me know if interested. ......


----------



## druggistnut (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Jeff,
 Nice to "meet" another digger/collector from Michigan.
 We have a decent following on this site, so I'd like to suggest we all get in a dump dig together.
 We have Paul, Brian, Tom, Scott, Leon, Mike, Deidre, David and myself.
 Brian lives the furthest north, Paul to the west, Mike to the south and Scott to the east.
 Any ideas for a dig kind of centrally located? You know some dumps around the Detroit area, Leon. Tom has the one near him and there is the one in Brownstown, none of us has dug.
 Ideas?
 Bill


----------



## jefo (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Bill.  Thanks for the reply.  Yeah an old town dump would work.  A guy told me that he used to dig in the Lapeer city dump and that it's still there and very large (unbuildable of course) Although they used to burn there too.   Jeff


----------



## jefo (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Bill.  Since I just noticed you're in Flint, I did hear recently that 5000 houses were on the demo list in Flint.  Maybe there would be some "privage"   Jeff


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm near Lansing and would like tod o a dig sometime, even if it's just for someone to show me the ropes.  Let me know.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 25, 2009)

Bill, There was a huge old dump a Construction crew dug into while excavating on Detroit Rivers Edge by Belle Isle. This was about 3 years back. Me & a buddy tried accessing it but with a fence & guard in booth on duty made it unlikely.[:'(] LEON.


----------



## Michdigger (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Leon...I know Security Guards dont make much money so maybe a few Dead Presidents and a good attitude may get ya in? Also here is a Link to a guy with some cans and maybe there are a few goods ones in there? Also I picked up a old flat top for you so I will give it to Bill unless your going to be at the Flint show...Scott
http://detroit.craigslist.org/clt/1048485539.html


----------



## Michdigger (Feb 25, 2009)

> ORIGINAL: treasurehunt
> Get postin Tommy..I will P.M you with a dump in Detroit I found listed in a old book with info of where it is.
> 
> Hi Guys: I have been trying to locate a old dump in detroit but have not had any success yet. I have found 2 large dumps in the dearborn area, both are about the size of football fields, one is up to 12 feet deep and the other is 15 to 20 feet deep. the trouble is both are not as old as I would like, both so far have stuff 1920's to 1950's but have lots of detroit area milk bottles. I have not dug them in over a year, I have been concentrating on digging and locating privys. I can post some pictures if you want.  It's almost time to dig soon.
> ...


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah, Scott, I should of offered some money to the guard, To late now. Thanks for the Craiglist tips. Treasurhunt Tom, I pm you last year saying I'd be Interested in those 30's 40's dearborn dumps but never heard back from you? LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 26, 2009)

Was there any Beer Cans in that dump?  LEON.


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm always up for digging deco-era sodas.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmmm, Since the 1st beer can was made in 1935 I'm going to guess it's pre beer can dump. Bummer. LEON.


----------



## Steve.Filpansick (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi everyone... I'm a newbie from Michigan.

 My name's Steve, I live in Clio, about 15-ish miles north of Flint.

 I'm 32, and I've been into "old junk" for all of those years, as my parents and grandparents were always into antiquing. I'm just now starting to get into serious-ish collecting (mostly furniture so far; but I'm just getting into glass, including bottles), and I also have a booth at the Bay Antique Center that I use to rotate items out of my collection, as well as to make connections and score some items that I wouldn't find otherwise. I have a house that was built in 1903, and I've been trying to find things from around the same era to furnish and decorate it with.

 I've never done any digging, but would love to shadow some of you more experienced folks sometime. I have lines on a few potential digging sites, but I'd like to know a little more about how things go before I get in to any of that.

 So anyways, that's my story!
 Steve


----------



## Brian M (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello Steve,

 There are a bunch of bottle/privy diggers in Mid Michigan.  I live in Bay City and started digging privies about a year ago with Bill and Tom.  This year has been kind of slow for me because I had tons of other things going on and had limited time to get out.


----------



## jefo (Nov 4, 2009)

experienced digger available in Lansing.....will travel.  Bill are you still there?  Jeff


----------



## druggistnut (Nov 5, 2009)

Jeff,
 I'm still here, on and off.
 I can't find your phone number.
 Send me a PM or email, please.
 Bill


----------



## jefo (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey Bill.  

   I missplaced your # too.  Mine is 517.323.7235  I will be posting a picture later on this evening of a very valuable hand blown milk bottle given to me this summer by my mother originating from Greenfield, OH.  The other two in a set of three (different sizes/shapes) unfortunately got broken in a move some years ago.  The set of three were appraised at $3000 about 12 yrs ago.  This bottle is perfect and maybe you could tell me a little about it.  Hope to hear from you.......Jeff


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 3, 2015)

*Re:  RE: Mid Michigan Diggers Wanted*

Bump. LEON.


----------



## metaldetecta (Mar 28, 2017)

I live in Canton Michigan if anybody is close. I stay in Clarkston Michigan over the summer as well.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 27, 2018)

metaldetecta said:


> I live in Canton Michigan if anybody is close. I stay in Clarkston Michigan over the summer as well.




Me & Tom sometimes dig in Canton area. LEON.


----------



## CanYouDigIt! (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks for meeting up with James and myself Leon. Was fun, hope we get out again soon.
Best Regards Vic


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi Vic, Yeah, No Problem, I was really hoping you'd get to dig a cobalt blue Norris hutch but maybe next time. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 22, 2018)

CanYouDigIt! said:


> Thanks for meeting up with James and myself Leon. Was fun, hope we get out again soon.
> Best Regards Vic




VIC, e-mail me, been trying to get ahold of you.  Your hard to reach. I got a surprise for you. don't call, I never answer my phone & can't call you back because my phone won't call out of the country? LEON.


----------



## jmcmurr10 (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi,
I'm a newbie. I happened upon a not super old dump this spring but it was still kind of cool and it got me researching into the topic. I've been reading articles about dumps and privys and looking at maps since. I have yet to find another site to dig though I have some ideas on private property I can't access right now. My best potential lead is across state from me, family has an old farm I'd like to look around, but I've yet to make it over there. I'm northeast of Flint in a rural township. Otisville is like 10 minutes from me.  I see this is an old post but it seems to keep getting posts over the years. I'd love to find some people to dig with and learn more.

Jena


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 11, 2019)

Bill a.k.a. druggistnut I think lives northeast of Flint but he's been kinda MIA or AWOL.  LEON.


----------



## Lilpete966 (May 14, 2022)

deetle said:


> I'm in Lansing, Mi and have yet to go digging for my first time. I'd love to shadow any experienced digger or maybe get together for a group dig somewhere in Michigan.
> 
> Deidre []


Hello, I’m in lapeer mi are you still interested


----------

